# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Bon livre sur le C.

## Kazekami

Alors voil moi c'est Mathieu, 16 ans, premire S. 

Je dbute totalement en programmation, j'ai suivi quelque tutos de dbuts par ci par l mais bon avec la reprise des cours, etant interne c'est pas pratique, donc j'aurais voulu un livre pour ce language.

J'en ai repr 2 :

http://www.priceminister.com/offer/b...ons-Livre.html

http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASI...wdeveloppec-21

Moi on m'a conseill le K&R, sachant que je vais continuer des tutos quand mme et mixer les deux.

Donc j'aimerais des avis sur ces bouquins, et aussi quel dition prendre du K&R si c'est le mieux, parce que il y a plusieurs ditions.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Shaidak

Bonjour,

Peut-tre les as-tu reprs sur developpez.com : http://c.developpez.com/livres/ ?

Si c'est le cas, il aurait fallut lire les descriptifs pour avoir une ide duquel te correspondait le mieux.

Personnellement (mon humble avis donc), le premier que tu as cit ne te servira  pas grand chose (peut-tre mme  rien) si tu dbutes. En revanche l'autre t'apportera un bon nombre d'lments et viendra complter les tutoriels que tu auras pu lire. Donc pour moi, K&R serait bien plus adapt.

Dernire petite chose, un livre comme a ne se lit pas comme un roman ou autre, a je pense que tu l'avais compris, mais ce que je veux dire c'est que, il faut que tu sois vraiment sr que ce livre te servira et que tu ne l'achtes pas pour qu'il prenne la poussire par la suite ...
Mais bon, la dcision d'appartient  :;): .

PS : Partant galement du principe qu'en internat tu n'auras peut-tre pas de longs moments pour lire, et 15min sur un livre comme a revient  ne rien lire ... mais si ce n'est pas le cas dans ce cas c'est bon  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

Ici c'est le forum .NET, pas le forum C.

Le best bouquin est effectivement le K&R 2me dition.

----------


## bulki

K&R sans hsitation.

----------

